# Discomforts of Timesharing



## RSchwartz (Apr 5, 2013)

Just fininishing up a 16 day vacation having spent time on Oahu and Maui. Leaving is always difficult especially having a 15-hour plane ride home but spending a couple of weeks on the islands washes that unpleasantness away.

A complaint of ours about timeshares (we own on Maui and Kauai units rated 7-8), is the living room furniture is minimal and seems to be made to be comfortable for maybe an hour or so than watch out.........there is no longer a comfortable position and the pain in your back begins.  Every piece is rattan or wicker and is made to look tropical but not made to be used for more than a few minutes.  Our other complaint is with the showers..........poor water pressure (yes I know the need to consevr water) and almost a painful stream of water attempts to drill a hole in your body making your shower experience short and urefreshing.

We have been visiting Hawaii since 1974 and we never go for the living room furniture or the bathroom shower but it sure would be nice to see upgrades in both of these areas........maybe a bit more like what we all have in our home. Afterall, we all use these items daily.

We have not stayed in a Westin but we do stay at Shell and Hilton properties. Anyone else out there agree that there is something missing that could make Timesharing even more enjoyable?  We already have our 2014 Kauai dates planned so there is no stopping us but I just wanted to share this observation.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 5, 2013)

try a Westin SVO in Maui or Kauai


----------



## bastroum (Apr 5, 2013)

Westin and Marriott very comfortable with good bathrooms. I am at the Lagoon Tower HHV right now and the new furniture is VERY comfortable. Stayed at SVC Ilikai two weeks ago and comfort was marginal, although the bed was comfortable. Bathrooms however needed upgrading.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Apr 5, 2013)

You definitely have to upgrade the QUALITY of the timeshares you are staying at as you would not have this experience at a Marriott or Westin. They both have resorts on Maui & Kauai and Marriott only in Oahu. These are much higher quality than Shell and Hilton. 

Maybe consider trying Marriott or Westin in Kauai. Its so hard to stay in less when you have been accustomed to top quality resorts. On Kauai, it is not that hard to trade into them as Maui.

You might want to consider depositing your units into II and see if you can trade into the Marriotts or Westins. If not, maybe consider switching to a low cost Marriott and Starwood to get priority and selling yours. It sounds like you are in a need of a change and something better. I personally find timesharing so much better than staying at hotels as they are so comfortable. If you're feeling "uncomfortable" then maybe its time to try the best as I'm sure it will be what you are thinking timesharing should be.


----------



## oneohana (Apr 5, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> You definitely have to upgrade the QUALITY of the timeshares you are staying at as you would not have this experience at a Marriott or Westin. They both have resorts on Maui & Kauai and Marriott only in Oahu. These are much higher quality than Shell and Hilton.



It depends in what buildings you are in. The old part of the Marriott in Kaanapali is comparable to the Lagoon Tower of HHV non OF view. The Grand Waikikian is comparable to the Westins and Marriotts.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 5, 2013)

We recently stayed at a Wyndham in Kauai - furnishings were comfortable, appropriate to the area & the resort & units were great.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 5, 2013)

Everything's relative. Spend a couple of weeks on vacation at a basic chain hotel, taking all your meals out, listening to the footfalls in the hallway and from upstairs- sitting on the bed because there isn't any other furniture. And for roughly the same price you're griping about uncomfortable furniture and low shower pressure. My heart's breaking! 

Jim


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 5, 2013)

I see that you own Hono Koa on Maui & the Cliffs Club on Kauai. The Hilton resorts on Oahu don't have rattan or wicker.

I'm curious which HGVC resorts have you stay at with uncomfortable living furniture and poor water pressure? 
I've been staying at the HGVC Lagoon Tower on Oahu for years and I haven't had that experience.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 5, 2013)

At most of the timeshares where we have stayed, the sofa is a sofa bed. They're always uncomfortable for sitting or sleeping.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 6, 2013)

Every resort we have stayed in (no matter where we go) has a sofa bed.  They are the worst and most uncomfortable sofa's to sit on and most people can't even use them to sleep on...  WHY IN THE WORLD WOULD THEY USE THESE MONSTROSITIES IN EVERY TIMESHARE UNIT.  If extra sleeping room is needed add an extra bed ~ not a useless sofa bed.  We are hardly in the unit at all during the day or early evening but when we come back from a busy day it would really be nice to sit on a comfortable couch to relax and not a back-breaking sofa bed.  *COME ON TIMESHARES TIME TO MAKE A CHANGE!!!*


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 6, 2013)

gnipgnop said:


> Every resort we have stayed in (no matter where we go) has a sofa bed.  They are the worst and most uncomfortable sofa's to sit on and most people can't even use them to sleep on...



At our favorite Mexican TS, the sofa is a concrete pedestal in the living room with cushions. And the cushions aren't all that plush. The sleeping accommodations in the LR is a Murphy bed that folds down from a cabinet. Far better (imo) than a hide-a-bed sofa. But that doesn't say much for the cement sofa.

Come to think of it, we exchanged into a WoldMark near Yosemite and it had a Murphy bed in the LR too. Still had horrible sofa too, but I don't think it was a hide-a-bed.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 6, 2013)

gnipgnop said:


> Every resort we have stayed in (no matter where we go) has a sofa bed.  They are the worst and most uncomfortable sofa's to sit on and most people can't even use them to sleep on...  WHY IN THE WORLD WOULD THEY USE THESE MONSTROSITIES IN EVERY TIMESHARE UNIT.  If extra sleeping room is needed add an extra bed ~ not a useless sofa bed.  We are hardly in the unit at all during the day or early evening but when we come back from a busy day it would really be nice to sit on a comfortable couch to relax and not a back-breaking sofa bed.  *COME ON TIMESHARES TIME TO MAKE A CHANGE!!!*



Try the sofabed at Aulani or Grand Cal.  The beds are very comfortable.  Even Marriott Ko Olina is using this type of sofa bed though I think the DVC ones are a little better.  Very firm to sit on and nice on your back because you do not sink in.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 6, 2013)

The big change I noticed after I sold my Marriott Weeks and bought into a number of small HOA controlled independents was the quality of the furniture.  I still liked the trade:  lower cost, lower MFs, generally better locations, fixed weeks, etc.  But the lower quality furniture was definitely a negative.

George


----------



## meatsss (Apr 7, 2013)

Of the resorts we own in Hawaii, Lawai Beach Resort has the best furniture. Hono Koa is okay, but you slide around on the cushions.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 7, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> At our favorite Mexican TS, the sofa is a concrete pedestal in the living room with cushions. And the cushions aren't all that plush. The sleeping accommodations in the LR is a Murphy bed that folds down from a cabinet. Far better (imo) than a hide-a-bed sofa. But that doesn't say much for the cement sofa.
> 
> Come to think of it, we exchanged into a WoldMark near Yosemite and it had a Murphy bed in the LR too. Still had horrible sofa too, but I don't think it was a hide-a-bed.




I think the cement sofa in Mexico has something to do with bugs eating wooden furniture, and the design is cooler (lower temperature) than other materials. At least, that was what they told us at Hacienda Del Mar in Cabo when we asked.  

Dave


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 7, 2013)

meatsss said:


> Of the resorts we own in Hawaii, Lawai Beach Resort has the best furniture. Hono Koa is okay, but you slide around on the cushions.



I slept last April on the sofabed for 7 nights at the Lawai Beach Resort - Alii building. Old enough to retire, I slept okay with 3 or 4 glasses of wine at dinner - but I truly enjoyed the following week when I had that KING size bed to sleep in.

Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort has Murphy beds in all their Living rooms PLUS the sofabed. Murphy bed gets used way before the sofabed, esp if I am the one sleeping in the living room.


----------



## PearlCity (Apr 8, 2013)

gnipgnop said:


> Every resort we have stayed in (no matter where we go) has a sofa bed.  They are the worst and most uncomfortable sofa's to sit on and most people can't even use them to sleep on...  WHY IN THE WORLD WOULD THEY USE THESE MONSTROSITIES IN EVERY TIMESHARE UNIT.  If extra sleeping room is needed add an extra bed ~ not a useless sofa bed.  We are hardly in the unit at all during the day or early evening but when we come back from a busy day it would really be nice to sit on a comfortable couch to relax and not a back-breaking sofa bed.  *COME ON TIMESHARES TIME TO MAKE A CHANGE!!!*



Aulani and Hilton kingsland have wonderful sofabeds


----------



## PearlCity (Apr 8, 2013)

frank808 said:


> Try the sofabed at Aulani or Grand Cal.  The beds are very comfortable.  Even Marriott Ko Olina is using this type of sofa bed though I think the DVC ones are a little better.  Very firm to sit on and nice on your back because you do not sink in.



Lol I commented before I saw your post. I agree the aulani.sofabeds are wonderful.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 8, 2013)

PearlCity said:


> Aulani and Hilton kingsland have wonderful sofabeds



So the Kings Land sofa beds are like aulani?  They have that wonderful firm mattress like a real bed?  HHV has the old style sofa beds.  While better than most places with the old type of sofa bed, I really prefer Disney sofa beds.  I even looked at the label to see where I could buy one.  Label didn't provide manufacture just had a "made for disney" label.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 8, 2013)

frank808 said:


> Try the sofabed at Aulani or Grand Cal.  The beds are very comfortable.  Even Marriott Ko Olina is using this type of sofa bed though I think the DVC ones are a little better.  Very firm to sit on and nice on your back because you do not sink in.


We just got back from the Marriott in Ko'Olina, Friday nite. Stayed in a 2-Bdrm.  No complaints about the sofa, bed, or anything else. Excellent quality. 

I agree with others, move up to Marriott, HGVC, Starwood, & Hyatt quality, we did. :whoopie:


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 8, 2013)

RSchwartz said:


> Just fininishing up a 16 day vacation having spent time on Oahu and Maui. Leaving is always difficult especially having a 15-hour plane ride home but spending a couple of weeks on the islands washes that unpleasantness away.
> 
> A complaint of ours about timeshares (we own on Maui and Kauai units rated 7-8), is the living room furniture is minimal and seems to be made to be comfortable for maybe an hour or so than watch out.........there is no longer a comfortable position and the pain in your back begins.  Every piece is rattan or wicker and is made to look tropical but not made to be used for more than a few minutes.  Our other complaint is with the showers..........poor water pressure (yes I know the need to consevr water) and almost a painful stream of water attempts to drill a hole in your body making your shower experience short and urefreshing.
> 
> ...


I haven't had any problems with any of the HGVC properties that I've stayed at so far.  Specifically, which one(s) were you unhappy with?  

HGVC, along with Westin (Starwood) and Marriott, are a step-up (or 2) from Shell.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 9, 2013)

We recently drove to a resort in Palm Beach Shores, Fl.  I believe it was a Gold Crown.  The bed was so uncomfortable that we checked out early.  We spoke with another guest who had the same complaint.  He asked for a new mattress, and was told that the resort was fully occupied and there was no newer ones available.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 9, 2013)

Ann-Marie said:


> We recently drove to a resort in Palm Beach Shores, Fl.  I believe it was a Gold Crown.  The bed was so uncomfortable that we checked out early.  We spoke with another guest who had the same complaint.  He asked for a new mattress, and was told that the resort was fully occupied and there was no newer ones available.



Must be this place:

Palm Beach Shores Resort and Vacation Villas (#4856)

It is a Gold Crown.

Here is TripAdvisor's Review:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...acation_Villas-Palm_Beach_Shores_Florida.html

Not the best reviews for a Gold Crown.  I like this one:

"This hotel is terrible! We usually stay at the Marriott but couldn't get in due to overbooking so we decided to try this place out. What a mistake!!"

You should add your review.

Unless I use my RCI Points for a HGVC trade (Hawaii, Florida, & NYC), I'm not usually happy with any of the RCI trades.  Only a few exceptions.  That's why I like sticking with the Big-3: Marriott, HGVC, & Starwood (Westin & Sheraton).  Hopefully the Manhattan Club in NYC won't disappoint me.


----------



## PearlCity (Apr 9, 2013)

frank808 said:


> So the Kings Land sofa beds are like aulani?  They have that wonderful firm mattress like a real bed?  HHV has the old style sofa beds.  While better than most places with the old type of sofa bed, I really prefer Disney sofa beds.  I even looked at the label to see where I could buy one.  Label didn't provide manufacture just had a "made for disney" label.



Yup kingsland is up there in comfort with aulani


----------



## RSchwartz (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Tuggers for all your comments and suggestions.  Many of you agreed with my observations while many others said that I needed to find more "exclusive" resorts to trade into,  I just placed a request with II for one of the Marriott’s on Kauai of March, 2014 so with some luck, I’ll see some of the best comforts of timesharing.  Thanks for that suggestion.

We have been back from Maui for less than a week now and boy do we miss Hawaii and all that it offers.  Hawaii (paraphrasing John Denver) fills up so many of our senses.  Just had several inches of snow here in MN with no warm weather in the forecast.


----------

